# Its time for the bunnies on the forum to unite - NO MORE PICTURES...



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2008)

*I don't know about y'all but I'm sick and tired of mom taking pictures of me all the time. I go to scratch my butt...FLASH. I go to sneeze....FLASH. I start cuddling with my girls...FLASH....FLASH....FLASH and FLASH again.

A guy can't even get in a good run outside without the camera going.

THEN - to top things off....she posts the pictures on the forum. Miss "Fancy Pants" Bea tells me the camera makes my butt look fat. My own godmother says in my blog that one picture makes it look like they stuck a cotton ball on my butt!

That's IT! I've had enough.

Who will join me? 

Let's find those cameras and let's DESTROY them........

No more 'flash.....flash.....flash' anymore - at least not without our permission.

I'm telling ya - us rabbits on the forum need to unite!

Zeus*


----------



## EileenH (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm lucky. My mom can never figure out how to get pictures out of her camera onto the computer; she is a lazy human!

But, sounds like fun, chewing up Momma's stuff. I'm in!


----------



## angoragrl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with you Zeus! My mom is crazy with that thing. She posted pictures of me with my terrible new haircut. . . That was the last straw for me.

How do you propose we go about destroying them though? It seems like my mom always has it hidden until all of a sudden she attacks me with the thing.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok so our mommy is new and she is just picture happy she even takes picture when we poop or are enjoying paper and no messing with nobody. I say we chew all of the cables on the Computer so they cant post pics How embarrassing when we are trying to poop and there she is ooooo here she comes gotta hop


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hey, be glad your GodMama lives here and not there!Her gets that thing out and flash, flash, flash and giggle giggle - her and my girl. They think it so cute when I clean my own butt! or jus sit down on the book or somethin. *

*Herhave a video thing too and they will follow us around with that. I try to keep movin' so they can't sees me! haha!*

*So I have TWO of them following me and Cwovabunny sits and laughs at me. She always hides from the cameras and she gets real low in her cage if they get pictures there.... for me - I have your Godmama (my mama) talkin to me like I's some sorta dummy! "BOO!BOO! come see Mama and give me a bunny smile!" Is she stupid?? I never seed no bunners smile! I tried it once an I looked like a real grump. I not grumpy! :XI Bo!*

*Maybe I send Mama to Texas for a day. She can come home to feeds me after you get to play model for her. Texas just down where I go to see that nice lady who has that cold metal thing she wants me to sit on right? She ok - once she realize I want a towel to keep my butt warm. Mama could come down there when she done feedin me bwekfuss and be back in time for dinners, right? Dat grumpy guy with the hair all over his face is not gonna feeds me. He jus grumbles a lot. I pee on his plillow if I get da chance! haha!*

*Oops, Mama comin in gotta go look like I miserable an gets a nudder treat! ha! *

*BO*


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok bunnys I have a plan. Next time we get on the floor we chew up some thing called a usb cable cause mommy is always after us to stay away from the computer cause it has something called a power cable and we hear its dangerus so We think the usb cales are what needs to go also she mentions the memory card

anybunny gots ideas as whats a usb cable or a memory card????

if you do let us know so we can chew that stuff up 

Stewie here 

well i have been sitting a plotting and when i do that mommys always right there so i runn and hide behind the couch mommy comes a finds me she thinks we are playing hide an seek but really i just want some plotting time

Bo do you have any answers to how i could get more plotting time?????

oh and bunners dont yawn cause the hoomans go crazy with the flash


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

*hey Stewie! I plots when I eats. Mama not notices that! *

*Bo*


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 4, 2008)

im gonna try that cause mommy always catches me and my evil genius looks


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

*Oh, don't look smart! you hafta looks cute and sweet. Then she don't supects.*

*Bo*


----------



## maisy126 (Apr 4, 2008)

I never know when mommy takes pictures, she turns zeh flash off so I never know:banghead

Ahhh, whats that! woops, mommys coming, gotta go, bye!

*you suddenly hear what seems to be frantic hopping nearby*


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Bo hows this for cute and innocent????


----------



## Zeus (Apr 5, 2008)

*










OK - see what I mean?

I'm fed up. Its time for a revolt....

Ok - lets figure out what a camera looks like - the flashy thing keeps getting in my face and I can't see it....

ZEUS*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2008)

Ha I thought I did chews ups my moms mouse.

And thens shes let another mouse wire opens I gots thats ones to. But thens she wents to this big stores call wally worlds and got this wireless one now I cants chew on its. 

But I am after her DSL cords now Hop away she is comings:run:


----------



## Jamie (Apr 20, 2008)

here's what camwas wook like! but i is no chewing gwandma's cmwa, she'd be mad, and sides, ahe ain't dat piccy happy! hews da camwas!

















and a video camwa, dats what dy twake a moving piccys with!





and dis is what da wook like taking piccys!





and extra big for all de bunnies with bad eyes!



hope dat helps! just don't tell any body that i was helping, mummy thinks i'm playing out on the back porch....................

Jamie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

It's hard to destroy Daddy's camera. It's built like a tank. It's so big and heavy that you can't even put a dent in it. But I have a secret, I took a bite out ofthe neck strap and now there is a little tear in the webbing. Over time the tear will get larger and larger and one day the strap will rip off, and the camera will come crashing down. :devil

Yesterday, Daddy had to go out and buy another memory card reader, because the old one stopped working. Don't blame me. It was his fault for taking so many pictures. :innocent

My only tip to keep him from taking so many pictures of me is for me to keeprunning into the camera lens so he can't get a good shot of me. :wiggle
And if I make him chase me around with his big and heavy camera, he will get tired and stop taking pictures of me. :running bunny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

*Who can tell? all I see is EARS!!! *

*Atorres61472 wrote: *


> Hey Bo hows this for cute and innocent????


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2008)

Our mummies is in a soft padded case - oh man - looks like you lot must go ahead and leave us to be photographed.
Maybe one day if she leaves it out...
HMMM, Maybe I do have a plan,
Dippy
xxx


----------



## Chocoteddy0 (May 25, 2008)

I dids a weewee on mamas fone so no more flashy from thar.


----------

